
Why solar storms from space may blind and strand whales - onetimemanytime
https://edition.cnn.com/2020/02/24/world/gray-whale-solar-storms-scn/index.html
======
kalium_xyz
>solar storms from space As opposed to?

~~~
_Microft
If their targeted audience were only engineers and scientists I think this
criticism would be OK but the audience of CNN is broader. If you already know
what a solar storm is, the headline might pique your interest. If you do not,
it is far less interesting as the headline reduces to "something is having an
effect on whales" ... _yawn_. That's different from "something _from space_ is
having an effect on whales". Now _that_ 's interesting.

